# How often do cars smell like sewer gas?



## David K (Nov 8, 2022)

We recently took the Zephyr from Chicago to California, and the car knocked us out every fifteen minutes with wiltering sewer gas. I know this is an occasional problem. For regular riders, is this a regular occurence? We would like to try again but if is a 50/50 deal, we're out. I'm willing to gamble if it's 10% or so. Thoughts? Experience?


----------



## TinCan782 (Nov 9, 2022)

I would say much less than 10% of the time (in my 70,000 mile experience).


----------



## jis (Nov 9, 2022)

TinCan782 said:


> I would say much less than 10% of the time (in my 70,000 mile experience).


I would agree with that assessment. I cannot recall the last time I had one, though I am sure I might have had one or two at some point.


----------



## lordsigma (Nov 9, 2022)

Yes I've yet to have that problem - I certainly don't have the travel experience as the previous two responders but I've been on a number of trips over the past few years and have yet to run into this. Of course I can't vouch totally for my sense of smell.


----------



## David K (Nov 9, 2022)

Thanks everybody. Your experiences are appreciated. I kept running into the same posts when searching with google, so it didn't look super common. Otherwise there would have been hundreds showing up. That said, count your stars if you haven't had it. Have mercy! The scenery was a knockout though.


----------



## zephyr17 (Nov 9, 2022)

David K said:


> Thanks everybody. Your experiences are appreciated. I kept running into the same posts when searching with google, so it didn't look super common. Otherwise there would have been hundreds showing up. That said, count your stars if you haven't had it. Have mercy! The scenery was a knockout though.


It happens. The cars are old and the vacuum flush systems are persnickety. If a car with a problem is dispatched out of its terminal with a problem, there is pretty much zero chance of it getting fixed on the road.

A worse problem that a sewer smell is often a precursor to is a complete toilet failure in the car. Now that's fun!

It isn't 50/50. It is more like less than 10% or less other posters have alluded to. Just hope no one flushes paper towels, diapers or feminine products, which likely will disable all the toilets for the duration of the trip...


----------



## wrowland (Nov 10, 2022)

That smell was an issue on the EB departing Portland in October for us. Bad smell of toilets in the sleeper car but only by the bedrooms not the roommettes. Really bad right before the transition area to another car.


----------



## zephyr17 (Nov 10, 2022)

wrowland said:


> That smell was an issue on the EB departing Portland in October for us. Bad smell of toilets in the sleeper car but only by the bedrooms not the roommettes. Really bad right before the transition area to another car.


Yeah, the bedroom end is the "wet" end where all the plumbing is, as well as the black water retention tanks, which are over the trucks on that end. The smell issue has to get really bad before the roomettes on the "dry" end get it.

Just another amenity for getting a Bedroom!


----------



## Maglev (Nov 10, 2022)

An adjacent sleeper once on the _Coast Starlight _had this affliction, and I have caught whiffs of that smell in my own car. On another _Coast Starlight _from Seattle to Los Angeles, the toilets in our sleeper were inoperable for a few hours, but were fixed in either Emeryville or Oakland. I think there might be some ability to perform en-route maintenance in San Antonio, but can't think of other locations.


----------



## wrowland (Nov 10, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> Yeah, the bedroom end is the "wet" end where all the plumbing is, as well as the black water retention tanks, which are over the trucks on that end. The smell issue has to get really bad before the roomettes on the "dry" end get it.
> 
> Just another amenity for getting a Bedroom!


Crazy. My wife was like "we are never getting a bedroom" and I was like " that's fine because we could never afford them!" (would need 2 with our kids).


----------

